# Custom Reef Lighting



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

its time to brighten my horizons...I have T6s on my 55 nano reef aquarium and wanted to bump up the lighting as a couple of the bulbs are about to burn out anyways...i have decided on combining T5 HOs with VHOs in one 48 inch fixture....i am not concerned with looks as i am efficiency....i have an old broken down shop light that i will use as the reflector and to house the bulbs...thought this might help some others out there who cant afford the metal halides...i will keep you all posted soon...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

badxgillen said:


> its time to brighten my horizons...I have T6s on my 55 nano reef aquarium and wanted to bump up the lighting as a couple of the bulbs are about to burn out anyways...i have decided on combining T5 HOs with VHOs in one 48 inch fixture....i am not concerned with looks as i am efficiency....i have an old broken down shop light that i will use as the reflector and to house the bulbs...thought this might help some others out there who cant afford the metal halides...i will keep you all posted soon...


Just be sure that the ballast's will handle the bulbs you use. Often times ballast's are recommended for a particular type and particualr number of bulbs.
I learned this while attempting to install a dual T5 bulb arrangement with a ballast that was only recommended for one bulb.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*

thanks i have heard of this so i am getting ballasts and lights i have seen in operation on other DIY and in manufactured fixtures...i am thinking a 14000K daylight T5HO with a 420nm Actinic T5HO then doing 2 65 watt 50-50 bulbs between them...this should be comparable to a halide...i hope...thanks again it is nice to learn from others mishaps...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*ballast 1*

awww yeah my T5 HO ballast ....i am gonna do a 420 actinic and a 10000-14000K daylight combo...ontop of 65 watt 4pins....here i go...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*water*

gots to have the waterproof end caps ...prolong the salt creep...looking pretty nice...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*ground*

i am having grounding issues with my other ballast...it does not have a ground wire but says it requires one...my friend says to add a ground to the ballast itself and that should cover it...i have not done this before and wouldnt be happy if i burnt out my ballast...it seems feasable...ya there bear...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no no no dont call on bear for electronics.... LOL i swear every time i touch something with voltage i get juiced..... 
my old lights were not "custom Built" they were scavenged and re purposed LOL all the electronic stuff done


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*ballast*

got my 65 watt ballast attached to the top of the reflector...in hopes to disperse heat more effectivly...i might put this fixture into a canopy with a fan but that is for another project...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*bulbs*

here are a couple of the bulbs....i am doimg two 65 watt 10000 K daylights...and two 54 watt T5VO bulbs one 420nm actinic...all in the shop light fixture...thats 238 watts of custom mixed light...i want some LEDs too...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*Grounding*

i think i got my ground issue cleared up..unless someone else has a better idea...i wrapped a wire from the ballast corner screw itself and linked it to the ground wire to the plug...ghetto but hey its what i got....


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me,, I would consider a fan or vent's to help disperse heat, but I'm liking it.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*cooling*

i actually just got a fan from a broken space heater i found in the garbage...it is a little bit to big for the shop light fixture but like i said if i build a top in the future i will add the fan...heat does shorten the life span of the ballast after all...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*screwd*

i got all the holes drilled and the light clamps in....how convenient when i had bought the clamps they did not come with all the nuts....good thing i live next to a local Hard ware store...they got me squared away....awww yeah...so far so good....


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

looking good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmmm*

so until i find or build a hood or canopy i have mounted one of the ballasts to the wall behind my aquarium and have the other ballast on the top of the reflector...i have a 6" fan for when i do use a canopy but for now the heat should be fine just dispersed into the air...we will see...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*Test run*

OK...here i go...test run...its a go...it is so bright the pics dont do justice...one of my bulbs was broken during transport so i am missing a 65 watt until i get it replaced...238 watts...1 54watt HO 14000K daylight,1 54watt HO-420nm true actinic,2 65 watt 50-50 VHO, and this light takes up so little horizontal space i can still keep a T6 or two...i am satisfied...i will post a pic of my tank after they have soaked up some rays...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

very very cool ..... 
just a question is that the thermostat for your house? the ballast heat may throw that off a bit LOL (it did on mine at my old house)...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*ph*

yes it is my thermostat...and yes it doeas throw it off...by about 4 degrees...for now...i noticed the house grew colder but the temp read 76-78...it seemed inteligent at the time...being able to look at the house vitals ...i keep a digital thermometer for my tank and a hygrometer for humidity in this same area...but aparantly it isnt a good idea...were all still learning...all in all this came out awsome...my camera cant seem to display the brilliance...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

just tossing that out there ..as stated been there myself as for the lights yeah they look great!!!!nice job...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*bulb*

still waiting for my replacement bulb....so half of my tank is brighter then the other...shouldnt be long tho...and thanks i thought so....just need to pretty it up now...


----------

